# Making My Own Decoys From Tyvek Sleeves



## grizzly204 (Feb 17, 2008)

The past few years I have been paying for guided snow goose hunts. Well, this year I have decided to make some sillosock type decoys. I did some research here and decided on using the tyvek sleeves from the medical industry for my body. I purchased some coroplast from Grainger(FYI-It's super cheap there). The sleeves have not yet arrived. I picked up 10 from ebay to see if this will even work. If so, I'll buy a pack of 200 later. I don't want' to do much sewing. My plan is to cut the elastic from one end and sew it shut. Can somebody post some pics of there tyvek sleeve decoys.


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

To be honest with you the way you are going about it isnt worth it.

1. Cost clorplast when you figure it out and cut yourself is to much. No matter how care full you are cutting the stuff you will get jagged edges.

2. The sleves are to small and the time it take to sew the bags is horrible. Plus you are going to want to buy good tyvek paint to paint some sort of pattern on the decoys for feather detail.

3. You will still need to buy liner bags. Liner bags help keep the decoys puffed up and the help from letting the soft tveck material from rubbing on the clorplast. If you dont have it one season down the road you will have giant holes in all your tyvek. Also the liner bags that are out there will not fit in the sleeves because the sleeves are way to small.

4. You still have to go to a machine/metal shop buy your stake material and have it cut to length at the shop.

When you figure it out your going to end up with decoys that wont look as good, arent as durible, and cost just as much as if you would have just bought 10 dozen econo sillo socks. Which you should find for around $350 per 10 dozen. Then you have all the pieces all you have to do is staple, glue stakes, and paint. I have went through this process, learn from my mistakes, and just buy the econos if you wanna do it yourself. At some point everyone has tried to cut corners with decoys. But if we would have all just done it right the first time (and I am sure everyone on this board will tell you this) you would buy much more money ahead!


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

shootem is right, my roommate tried making sillosocks last winter and by the time he got the decoys put together he realized it wasn't worth the work. Plus the clorplast is rough and cut up our hands. Just buy the econo's or buy used sillosocks on this site.


----------



## Carbon Express (Sep 17, 2005)

I just put together 10 dozen economy socks from Prairie Wind, very easy just made a stencil and spray painted. I paid $338 for 10 dozen at the online prairie Wind store on Ebay no shipping charge. Interestingly enough these were already assembled and had the longer heavy duty stakes included. I just have the bills to paint and I'm good to go.


----------



## waynet (Feb 12, 2014)

I suggest you buy blank tyvek material in rolls to make the tyvek snow goose decoys instead of cut out a sleeve. The sleeves are a little too small in diameter.


----------



## cbartm3 (Jan 11, 2013)

They work well, we made a 1000 last year which was our first year to decoy snows. We used the cheapest flat black paint we could find at walmart and it held up great. We hunted a standing stalk field and I can promise you the birds didnt notice the decoys were a little to small until it was to late. we killed a couple hundred over these decoys with 2-3 guys most days. I was very happy. The birds we were killing we let finish. I have no reason to lie, the majority of our shots were 20-30 yards, feet down, snows. I can promise you we saved a lot of money in comparison to the econo-silosocks. This year funds have allowed us to buy a large amount of quality deeks but we will still run the sleeves for fillers.


----------



## snogeezmen (May 28, 2012)

i agree with shootem as well it isnt worth the time imo.


----------

